

Ask HN: How to start a sim/tycoon JavaScript game? - kpapke

Hi,<p>I have no game development experience, but lately I&#x27;ve been having this urge to try it out as a way to challenge my Javascript skills. I&#x27;m wondering how I would create an extremely simplified version of these kind of games using HTML5 &amp; Javascript:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dhmholley.co.uk&#x2F;civclicker.html<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hyperhippo.ca&#x2F;games&#x2F;adventure-capitalist&#x2F;<p>They have a minimal UI and seem to rely on clicking to cause an upgrade, and using timers and loops to grow or update the available resources. Would someone be willing to break down the logic of how to accomplish these, or maybe point me to a tutorial that is specific to this type of game?
======
kpapke
Here's a basic plunker I threw together. It has no loops or timers so it's all
click based... but is this on the right track?
[http://plnkr.co/edit/7kEhr0fYIMNbL40Uedwn?p=preview](http://plnkr.co/edit/7kEhr0fYIMNbL40Uedwn?p=preview)

